# Problem mit 2D-Spieleprogrammierung Tutorial von Quaxli



## MrG (1. Aug 2010)

Hallo, 

in dem Zip-Archiv sind zwei Projekte: Tutorial und Tutorial2.
Keines der beiden kann ich starten:

Beim Ausführen von Tutorial GamePanel:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: input == null!
	at javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(ImageIO.java:1362)
	at GamePanel.loadPics(GamePanel.java:252)
	at GamePanel.doInitializations(GamePanel.java:57)
	at GamePanel.<init>(GamePanel.java:52)
	at GamePanel.main(GamePanel.java:39)

Beim Ausführen von Tutorial2 main ScrollGame:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: input == null!
	at javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(ImageIO.java:1362)
	at tutorial.sprite.SpriteLib.getSprite(SpriteLib.java:72)
	at main.ScrollGame.doInitializations(ScrollGame.java:39)
	at tutorial.game.GamePanel.<init>(GamePanel.java:59)
	at main.ScrollGame.<init>(ScrollGame.java:32)
	at main.ScrollGame.main(ScrollGame.java:28)

Anscheinend ist in dem Zip-Archiv zwar der Code, aber nicht die Bilder (*gif).
Gibt es die irgendwo??


Vielen Dank!


----------



## MrG (1. Aug 2010)

Sorry, das wichtigste fehlt !!

Grrnnn ...

Eben gesagtes bezieht sich auf das Tutorial:
2D-Spieleprogrammierung (Autor: Quaxli)


----------



## Java-Freak (2. Aug 2010)

nutzt du zufällig eclipse?
also du hast schon recht die bilder fehlen aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich am anfang damit das gleiche problem und es lag glaub ich daran das eclipse die bilder bei importieren ausm filesystem in einen ordner geschoben hatte von dem das programm nichts wusste...


----------



## Quaxli (3. Aug 2010)

Die Bilder sind auf jeden Fall im Zip-Ordner drin. Überprüf' mal die Ordner-Struktur, wie Java-Freak geraten hat.


----------



## Sonecc (4. Aug 2010)

Die Bilder & Co sind im bin Ordner versteckt (ka, warum die nicht auch im src ordner sind)
Einfach rauskopieren und gut is


----------



## Xeonix (10. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem zeichnen meiner Gif. Ich baue mein Spiel auf Grundlage des Turorials von Quaxli, das ich sehr gut finde. Wenn ich den GamePanel jedoch starte und meinen Sprite bewege, bleiben die Bilder seiner vorigen Position bestehen.

Das ganze sieht so aus : http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/5691/screennp.jpg

Danke


----------



## Gast2 (10. Aug 2010)

```
super.paintComponents(g);
```
 => 
	
	
	
	





```
super.paintComponent(g);
```


----------



## Xeonix (11. Aug 2010)

Danke !!!!!


----------

